# Race report for 2018 YWCA Women’s Sprint Triathlon for a 2x cancer survivor who has type 1 diabetes



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2018)

This is a great blog, worth a read 

http://mariruddy.com/race-report-fo...a-2x-cancer-survivor-who-has-type-1-diabetes/


----------



## missclb (Sep 6, 2018)

What an inspiration – good on her. Makes me want to try a tri!  I like all three elements, I've just never linked them together before.


----------

